# Zusammenspiel von Ram, CPU und Mainboard



## somiu (19. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Community und einen schönen Sonntag !

Ich möchte gern meinem Bruder helfen ein neues System aufzusetzen. Bevor ich hier allerdings etliche Fragen zu einem bestimmten System stelle, die wahrscheinlich schon unzählige Male aufgetreten sind, versuche ich mir selbst "Lücken" zu schließen bzw. zu erschließen. 

Bei meiner Recherche hinsichtlich Komponentenkompaktibilität stoße ich als Neuling abermals auf eine Frage, die ich konkret nicht beantwortet bekomme (vll reicht mein Verständis auch einfach nicht aus). 

Beispiel: 

Mainboard X unterstützt einen Speichertakt von bis zu DDR4 - 3200 MHz

CPU Y unterstützt einen Speichertakt von bis zu 2600 MHz

RAM Z leistet einen Speichertakt von 3200 MHz oder höher (ohne OC)

Frage:

Was bringt mir der RAM mit 3200 MHz, wenn die CPU nur 2600 MHz unterstützt? Was bringt es, wenn lediglich das Mainboard die 3200 MHz unterstützt ? Bringt das übertakten überhaupt was bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich, wenn die CPU nicht mehr "fahren" kann? 

Hintergrund:

Ich lese immer wieder, dass Leute Speicher übertakten, trotz der Tatsache, dass die CPU´s diese Speicher schon ohne OC nicht gerecht werden ?!

Auch habe ich bereits den großen Artikel hier im Forum vom "8auer" hinsichtlich Mythen von RAM gelesen, jedoch genau diese Frage wird für mich persönlich nicht beantwortet (wie gesagt, vll verstehe ich auch etwas nicht und kann demzufolge dem Artikel nicht folgen).

Es wäre nett, wenn mich jemand aufklären könnte und sich kurz Zeit nimmt, denn sonst weiß ich einfach nicht, auf welchen Speicher im neuen System zurückgreifen sollte.

Lg und danke im Voraus

somiu


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. November 2017)

Was den schnellen Ram angeht gibt hier ein gutes Video dazu:YouTube
Wobei ja viele sagen das vorallem der Ryzen von schnellen Ram proftiert.


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2017)

Das ganze ist im Grunde leicht erklärt... die CPU unterstützt durch sein interner Speichercontroller nur ein bestimmter Takt.
Wie in diesem Beispiel zu sehen also nur 2600 MHz.

Die Arbeitsspeicher unterstützen auch ein hören Takt um sozusagen die Speicher nicht außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation betreiben zu müssen.
Das muss natürlich auch das Mainboard mit unterstützen.

Im Grunde handelt es sich bei Verwendung eines höheren Takt immer um OC, denn auch wenn die Speicher dazu vorgesehen sind wird der interne Speichercontroller der CPU damit übertaktet.
Da es sich um OC handelt ist nicht garantiert das am ende auch solch ein Takt stabil laufen wird. Man kann aber auch schnelle Speicher langsamer laufen lassen und sich halt an den Takt ran tasten was am ende auch stabil laufen wird.

Arbeitsspeicher können aber auch außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation übertaktet werden, aber wie immer geschieden dies auf eigene Gefahr.

Fazit: Auch wenn als Beispiel Board und Arbeitsspeicher bis zu 3800 MHz unterstützen muss es nicht heißen das solch ein Takt mit der CPU zusammen stabil betrieben werden kann.
In meinem Fall habe ich mich für 3000 MHz entschieden da bezogen auf meine CPU(Stock 2133MHz) alles über 3200 MHz ein Glücksspiel wird.

Die Ryzen Prozessoren erreichen meist knapp unter 3000 MHz, mit etwas Glück auch etwas mehr.
Das kann sich aber mit zukünftige Bios Updates auch noch verbessern.


----------



## somiu (19. November 2017)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort auf meine Fragen.

Also verstehe ich das richtig :

Wenn ich eine CPU habe, die einen Takt von 2600 MHz unterstützt, ein RAM besitze, der auf 3200 MHz läuft, befinde ich mich schon im OC Bereich, obwohl die CPU nie mehr als 2600 MHZ aufnehmen wird ? D.h. eine weitere Übertaktung der Speicher bspw. auf 3400 MHz bringt mir nichts, falls ja, wieso tut man dies dann ? Ich verstehe das so, dass die CPU ohnehin keinen höheren Takt aufnahmen kann ?!

EDIT:

Diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz: "Die Arbeitsspeicher unterstützen auch ein hören Takt um sozusagen die Speicher nicht außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation betreiben zu müssen."

lg


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2017)

Zu 1. Du würdest den internen Speichercontroller der für 2600Mhz vorgesehen ist auf 3200 MHz übertakten.
Den kannst du auch auf 3400 MHz oder mehr übertakten, sofern es die CPU(Speichercontroller) mit macht. Sofern es die CPU nicht mit macht läuft es instabil oder das System lässt sich erst gar nicht starten.

Zu 2. Damit war gemeint dass wenn ich mir ein Speicher kaufe der mit bis zu 3000 MHz laut Hersteller betrieben werden kann ich mich noch im Rahmen der Spezifikation befinde.
Denn selben Speicher kann ich auch mit 3200 MHz oder mehr betreiben, nur dann übertakte ich den Arbeitsspeicher so das dieser sich nicht mehr im Bereich was von Hersteller bestimmt ist bewegt.

Im Allgemeinem ist es so dass selbst wenn der Speicher und das Mainboard sogar z.B. 3800Mhz zulassen würde es am ende am Speichercontroller der CPU scheitern kann und es dann mit solch einem Takt nicht stabil oder gar nicht laufen wird. In so einem Fall muss man sich dann heran tasten was möglich ist. Denn ein Speicher z.B. mit 3800 MHz kann auch als Beispiel mit nur 2600 MHz usw. betrieben werden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. November 2017)

Das was der Speichercontroller vorgibt sollte aufjedenfall laufen,also beim Ryzen 2400Mhz  und beim Coffee Lake zumindest die I7 u. I5 2666Mhz.
Alles andere wird dann ausserhalb der spezifikation betrieben.


----------



## somiu (19. November 2017)

Ich möchte mich bei euch bedanken, dass ihr euch Zeit genommen habt und mir das sehr,sehr gut erklärt habt. Ich bin nun schlauer als zuvor, zumindest hoffe ich das .  Danke dass ihr mir geholfen habt. 
Ich würde gern noch eine Sache wissen:

Wenn der Speichercontroller der CPU auf 2600 MHz ausgelegt ist und ich einen Speicher von 3200 MHz nutze, wird dann der Speichercontroller direkt versuchen so viel Takt zu erhöhen wie möglich, bspw. auf 2900 MHz oder wird er erstmal nur auf den 2600 MHz laufen bis ich manuell an das OC gehe?!


----------



## markus1612 (19. November 2017)

Bei Intel muss man im Regelfall nur das XMP Profil aktivieren, bei AMD kann das mitunter etwas kniffliger werden, da die Speicherkompatibilität leider nicht so gut ist.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. November 2017)

Das hängt eben auch vom Bios ab.ist das aktuell kann der auch mit 3200 laufen.
So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen wie der läuft.Das hängt eben nicht nur vom Speichercontroller ab.Der gibt nur vor was theoretisch machbar ist ohne über die spezifikation hinauszugehen.
Kann auch sein das der ram erstmal nur mit 2133Mhz läuft weil das auf dem SPD chip des Rams hinterlegt ist.Die Ram müssen ja auch OC werden wie Markus schon sagt per XMP oder DOCP Profil.
Wie bei dem Ram zusehen hat der auch als SPD 2133 Mhz als standard.http://www.corsair.com/de-de/vengea...00mhz-c15-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3200c15


----------



## somiu (20. November 2017)

Ok. vielen Dank nochmals an euch, sehr hilfreich .


----------

